# yanmar 2110D no fuel from injection pump



## flem1951 (7 mo ago)

Had the injection pump check and was told they could find no reason the pump would not pump fuel. I have cleaned the fuel tank. replaced the filter and have good fuel flow to the pump. still not pumping fuel.
I have no idea what the problem is. anyone have a suggestion?

thx


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

flem1951 said:


> Had the injection pump check and was told they could find no reason the pump would not pump fuel. I have cleaned the fuel tank. replaced the filter and have good fuel flow to the pump. still not pumping fuel.
> I have no idea what the problem is. anyone have a suggestion?
> 
> thx


Does the machine have flow 'after' the pump? If no, then the pump could be the issue. If yes, then lines to the injectors need to be loosened, test for flow and then clean the injectors. 

I nearly missed you posting as it wasn't in the Yanmar section on the site. Gray Market tractors usually don;t get a response. 

BTW, this site does have the manual for your machine. 

Likewise, the manuals are at the Yanmar Tractor Owners Group in the link below in my signature.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

flem1951 said:


> Had the injection pump check and was told they could find no reason the pump would not pump fuel. I have cleaned the fuel tank. replaced the filter and have good fuel flow to the pump. still not pumping fuel.
> I have no idea what the problem is. anyone have a suggestion?
> 
> thx


 Seeing that you have had the injection pump checked, but it wont pump fuel for you, does your tractor have a mechanical or electric solenoid shutdown, it may pay you to check the fuel stop system of whatever type the tractor uses, if electric, I would be checking to see if there is voltage to the fuel stop solenoid with the ignition turned on, if mechanical, check that when the link is pulled to the run position, the linkage fully opens the fuel cutoff, not much else the problem could be.


----------



## willy81 (Jan 30, 2020)

As the YM2210 being a Gray Market tractor, there is no service manual for it found anywhere. Now, as a 'guide' to help you repair the YM2210, a sister configured engine is the John Deere JD650 with the 2T80 Yanmar engine. Using the TM1242 Service Manual for the 2T80 engine and the YM2210 Parts Manual for the 2T90 engine,

willy


----------

